# Need a new shoe for the pump....help?



## riverrunner5891 (May 29, 2012)

Well, had a great weekend on the local rivers until the end of the day yesterday. Literally seconds from being at the boat ramp to take the boat out I some how found a large boulder with the bottom right part of the shoe on the pump. I was crusing along quick enough that it took a pretty large chunk out of the shoe. Luckily it missed the bottom of the boat and no major damage was done. My question is...where would be the best place to pick up a new shoe. I need one to fit a large pump, for the 225 Mercury Pro XS. Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Lennyg3 (May 29, 2012)

Try this out for a replacement. It's what I will be going with when I chunk mine. lol

https://www.jetdoctor.net/products/detail.php?productID=754


----------



## Canoeman (May 29, 2012)

If you want to go stock go to:


www.outboardjets.com


----------



## shallowminedid (May 29, 2012)

370 for a uhmw. "rockproof" https://www.rockproofboats.com/UHMW.html
ive smacked quite a few rocks and scratches but not a chip off


----------



## bulldog (May 29, 2012)

I did not have the best of luck with this company but they have everything. 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/i?source=mofe&ui=maps_mini&cid=17299248024989159714#bmb=1


----------



## Brian J (May 29, 2012)

Troutt's in St. James. May even have one in stock.


----------



## gotmuddy (May 30, 2012)

try fred at current river marine. I talked to him about a rockproof intake and he said they are super bulky.


----------



## Rrider (May 30, 2012)

I recently broke my jet foot in two on my 60/40 Mercury Jet. I read a ton of forums regarding replacing it with the stock foot or the rockproof one. They both were the same price and I decided to go with the rockproof foot. I have been on the river about about 10 times with the new foot and it has performed great. My speed on the GPS is the exact same and it has even taken a few hits with no problems. Good luck!


----------



## riverrunner5891 (May 30, 2012)

Thank you all for the feedback and information. Glad to hear from someone who has actually tried the rockproof jet foot option, I think that will be the route I head since it is very possible to connect with another rock on the Meramec. My biggest concern was the performance issue, and it sounds like that doesn't change anything!


----------



## susqyg3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Do some research about the installation of the rockproof. I've heard that the stock washers are small and impact can cause them to rip through the foot, causing it to fall off. Bigger washers solve the problem...


----------



## Kevin Turner (Jun 2, 2012)

Does your current rig have a whale tail? If so, the tail may not fit the Rock Proof shoe.


----------



## shallowminedid (Jun 2, 2012)

yes also add larger washers. my buddy has a rockproof on a tunnel hull with cav plates whale tail whole 9, the rockproof is only a bit bigger than stock, quite a few lbs lighter too


----------



## loosecaboose (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry I don't know about the rock proof foot but what river were you on when it happened?


----------

